# Busy Implementing A Loyalty System



## Stroodlepuff (11/2/14)

We have so many loyal customers that we have decided to implement a loyalty system using Reward points on orders placed through the site.

Each item you order will earn you reward points which are between 15 and 30% of the cost of the item IE If a product costs R100.00 you will earn 4 Reward points.

These points get accumulated and can then be used towards future purchases..1 Reward point = R1.00 so if you have accumulated 100 reward points and would like to purchase an item for R100 that item will then be free.

*EDIT: *This can also be used as a discount so say you have accumulated 500 points and the item you want is R1000.00 by using your points you will only pay R500.00

All products are busy getting reward points allocated to them and will have them in place by tomorrow

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/2/14)

All done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/14)

Awesome idea! There is nothing a loyal customer enjoys more than recognition and discount! Really good move!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/14)

I hope my order tonight wasn't entered too early!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/2/14)

It was slightly early rob but because you are such an awesome customer I will add the points manually to tonights order for you 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> It was slightly early rob but because you are such an awesome customer I will add the points manually to tonights order for you



You are the best Stroods!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/2/14)

thank you


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/2/14)

@Rob Fisher done


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Rob Fisher done



Emailed received and system fully operational!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/2/14)

Good to know


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/2/14)

is this only going to work via the web site or will walk in also qualify .. ??


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/2/14)

we will figure something out for Walk in, will be hard to keep track of though - so register on the site so that even when you do just pop in we can allocate to your name


----------



## Rowan Francis (12/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> we will figure something out for Walk in, will be hard to keep track of though - so register on the site so that even when you do just pop in we can allocate to your name


i am sure i am registered ?? will go check ... yup i am ...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/2/14)

Ok will do all your invoices on your name in the future then so you can earn points

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ok will do all your invoices on your name in the future then so you can earn points



Stroods it's time to go to sleep... there is some orders to be packed in the morning!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/2/14)

Haha they will be packed  will be off to bed soon just finishing up some work and chatting to some suppliers 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/2/14)

Hi guys

Anyone who has placed orders through the site please let me know if you are getting your reward points, it shows on my back end I just want to make sure you are able to see them.

@Rob Fisher by my calculation you should have 133 reward points already - please make sure you do 

@Rowan Francis you should also have a couple

Other people who have placed through the site can you also check for me


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Rob Fisher by my calculation you should have 133 reward points already - please make sure you do



The system tells me I have 94 Stroods! It looks like it's only recorded order number 501.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The system tells me I have 94 Stroods! It looks like it's only recorded order number 501.



hmmmm ok let me look into it  thanks


----------



## Rowan Francis (19/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anyone who has placed orders through the site please let me know if you are getting your reward points, it shows on my back end I just want to make sure you are able to see them.
> 
> ...




yup thanks i have a few ...


----------



## Smokyg (19/2/14)

Whoooo yay! Thats awesome guys!  I have a order coming in next week!


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> hmmmm ok let me look into it  thanks



Still at 94 points Stroods.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Still at 94 points Stroods.



I cant figure out why :/ will get giz to have a look tomorrow 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I cant figure out why :/ will get giz to have a look tomorrow



Sweet!


----------

